# Madison, WI D&D Gamers



## GrayIguana (Jul 2, 2003)

I'd like to join a D&D game in Madison, WI.   I really want to stick to D&D (3.0 or 3.5, not important).  I could DM, but would prefer to play a PC.  A Scarred Lands campaign would be great, but anything would do. 

Week nights would be best.  Anyone?


----------



## GrayIguana (Aug 1, 2003)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## thalmin (Aug 1, 2003)

Try paying a visit to Madison's FLGS. You should be able to make contact with fellow gamers there. One I know of is:

PEGASUS GAMES 
315 W GORHAM ST, MADISON, WI 53703 
(608) 255-3267 

Hope this helps.


----------



## GrayIguana (Aug 1, 2003)

*Thanks Thalmin*

Pegasus Games happens to be where I pick up most of my stuff.  I'll check there.


----------



## trippdup1 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Madison Area Gaming*

I would be interested, i you're still looking.  trippdup0@yahoo.com


----------



## Airboy (Feb 3, 2004)

I know this thread is kind of old but wondering if your still looking for players.


----------



## GrayIguana (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sorry*



			
				Airboy said:
			
		

> I know this thread is kind of old but wondering if your still looking for players.




I'm sorry, but since I originally posted this I have happened to book myself pretty solid.  I convinced some of friends to play more often, and took on some more work related projects which will keep me busy for the next year.  

Good luck, and I hope you find a group soon.


----------

